

NEW and FREE API to intelligently add voice to your apps and devices - capatow
http://www.api.ai

======
dubcanada
How is this any different then [https://wit.ai/](https://wit.ai/) ?

~~~
capatow
@dubcanada - api.ai has processed over a billion requests and this technology
powers the highest rated voice assistant on the market with more than 12
million registered users

Totally different ballgame!

------
TheTurkish
Greatest idea i have ever heard

Turkish language needs to be supported.

We are really lazy to use anything else but voice :)

------
sirP
Obviously the most convenient interface (voice, I mean) should come to all
apps and devices.

------
cocogrove
This is the best NLP that I have seen! API is super easy to use. Thanks
api.ai!

------
troydo42
Can't wait to start building apps for my smartwatch using this.

------
sethnl14
Pretty awesome that voice recognition is also included. Cool.

------
SergeyLysenko
Wonderful opportunities) Great NLP, easy to use API.

------
slogan25
Will it be possible to integrate my product base to the Assistant? You have a
gold mine of Assistant users that I would like to tap into.

~~~
capatow
That is a great idea

------
momomom
SO MANY APPS. SO LITTLE TIME.

------
DeanTheHacker
Ilya is one of the greatest hackers I know and the idea is great. Go Ilya,
make any device powered by voice!

------
xVir
Great tool for developers!

------
jackiesmalls
I wish I could talk to people this easily ;P

